# Testing New Theme



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We are currently testing a new theme. We are still making changes to it though, and hopefully we will have the final version out soon. To check out the new theme go to the *user cp* and them to *edit options* then down at the bottom under *Miscellaneous Options * you can change the skin. Feel free to leave some feedback.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

danrak said:


> We are currently testing a new theme. We are still making changes to it though, and hopefully we will have the final version out soon. To check out the new theme go to the *user cp* and them to *edit options* then down at the bottom under *Miscellaneous Options * you can change the skin. Feel free to leave some feedback.



I like the new TSF skin ..... the contrast is a bit better, and it has some character to it. Easy to read, links really stand out, and the forum markings are a lot clearer. Nice work!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I like the theme as well. Its not as fast as the default for me though. 

Mozilla tends to speed it up a bit though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

TSF looks sharp! I'll take one.................... :bgrin:


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

The new theme is almost done I think. Need to fix some stuff on the top nav bar, and figure out why the header isn't coming up right. I think all the hacks are in and working for it.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

I thought I was in the wrong site. :chgrin: 

New theme is great. Has a nice, sleek style to it.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Cool new look, I like it. Very pleasing to the eye. :chgrin:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

looks good, pastels are always pleasing to the eye.


----------

